# For the newbies: Ohm's Law and How electricity flows through coils



## zadiac (3/10/14)

Hope this hasn't been posted before. Couldn't find anything similar, so here goes:

*Watts, Amps and Volts*


*How Dual Coil Builds Work*


Hope you find this informative

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before. Couldn't find anything similar, so here goes:
> 
> *Watts, Amps and Volts*
> 
> ...




great post @Zodiac

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before. Couldn't find anything similar, so here goes:
> 
> *Watts, Amps and Volts*
> 
> ...



Thank you @Zadiac!! This explains it so easily 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (3/10/14)

Uhm....guys, I'm @zadiac, not @Zodiac. Different user....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Uhm....guys, I'm @zadiac, not @Zodiac. Different user....lol



Sorry fixed  


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (3/10/14)

great vids, short and to the point!

thanks for sharing them @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (3/10/14)

Thanks @zadiac, some good info for the newer guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Marzuq (3/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Uhm....guys, I'm @zadiac, not @Zodiac. Different user....lol


apologies @zadiac for incorrect naming
and @Zodiac for false reference

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (3/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> apologies @zadiac for incorrect naming
> and @Zodiac for false reference



You are forgiven sir!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## VaperWinx (3/10/14)

zadiac said:


> Hope this hasn't been posted before. Couldn't find anything similar, so here goes:
> 
> *Watts, Amps and Volts*
> 
> ...



I did. Thanks.


----------

